# rhodium nickel



## markk (Nov 17, 2016)

So something I never heard of just offered to me. Wire , AL and CU . Plated with rhodium nickel . 
Is there a process for reclaiming that and leaving the wire intact?


----------



## upcyclist (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm guessing it's rhodium-plated copper wire, with a nickel underplate (barrier layer). Nickel is often used for plating as a first layer, because it will prevent the plated metal from migrating into the copper.

The only thing I can think of that might leave the wire intact would be cyanide, but I'm not sure if cyanide will strip rhodium or not. I know sulfuric will dissolve rhodium (rhodium plating solutions use sulfuric acid), but it would also attack the nickel & copper.

Edit to add another thought: if your processing choice ends up being acid, and there's no rush, you could use it as your cementation copper in your stockpot.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 18, 2016)

Is this "plating wire", wire that has been used to hang parts in a plating tank?


----------



## markk (Nov 18, 2016)

goldsilverpro said:


> Is this "plating wire", wire that has been used to hang parts in a plating tank?


Probably as he said it was used in the plating operation so I would guess that is it . I know we used aluminum wire for chrome , cad, zinc, nickel .... at an aircraft parts plating plant. Dont think we ever used copper but we did not do rhodium.
this was plating electrical connectors.


----------



## Lou (Nov 18, 2016)

Not worth the time at $700/oz


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 19, 2016)

I can see no way of salvaging the copper or aluminum. Also, there is no simple way of dissolving the Rhodium. If the wire was only used once, I doubt if the rhodium value exceeds 4 cents per square inch. If the wire was used for multiple cycles, you would have layers on Ni,Rh,Ni,Rh,Ni,Rh, etc., and that would complicate it further.

All in all, I can't see anyone in the world being a good enough refiner to profit from this item. The reason you're getting it is that no refiner would touch it with a 10 foot pole. I would definitely refuse this job.


----------



## markk (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks for that advice goldsolverpro. He did say I would have to have knowledge of the matter. 
I have an ad out to buy wire. Mainly #1 . figured I could strip it and make it bright and shiny or perhaps pick up any wire at a discount of what local dealer pays and make a little money , saving the person who has it time and money of delivering it to scrap yard and sitting there for several hours to get processed. 
I might see if I can just buy the wore to toss in with my wire pile for scrap yard.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 19, 2016)

markk said:


> Thanks for that advice goldsolverpro. He did say I would have to have knowledge of the matter.
> I have an ad out to buy wire. Mainly #1 . figured I could strip it and make it bright and shiny or perhaps pick up any wire at a discount of what local dealer pays and make a little money , saving the person who has it time and money of delivering it to scrap yard and sitting there for several hours to get processed.
> I might see if I can just buy the wore to toss in with my wire pile for scrap yard.


If I were buying wire from you, I might give you less if this stuff were mixed in.


----------



## markk (Nov 19, 2016)

goldsilverpro said:


> markk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that advice goldsolverpro. He did say I would have to have knowledge of the matter.
> ...


I was wondering about that . 
Wondering if the coated aluminum and copper wire would fall into the copper and aluminum breakage catagory ?


----------

